# Repatriating to US from Ireland



## muddled (May 15, 2009)

After several years I am strongly considering returning to US from Ireland. I would be grateful for views from people that have repatriated after a long period. Thanks


----------



## lakelander (Mar 31, 2009)

muddled said:


> After several years I am strongly considering returning to US from Ireland. I would be grateful for views from people that have repatriated after a long period. Thanks


Hi Muddled,

I'm not sure if you're looking for specific examples of those who have moved back to the states or just in general but i can give you my own experience and what I know of.

I moved to Scotland to live when I was 36. I had never lived outside my home town and always had a desire to go back. After 8 years I did move back but found it very difficult.

I was a different person, life there had changed and although I knew many people there and had many friends (and all my family) their lives had moved on. I stayed for 9 months and in the end moved back to Scotland to live.

I know another man who lived for many years in the states. He married and reared a family there. A few years before he retired he bought a house back home for his retirement. He moved back (he still has family there) and stayed for 2 maybe 3 years and ended up selling the house and moving back to the states.

That said there are others who have made the move and stayed. I think a lot depends on how long you've been there and how well you've integrated into the Irish way of life.

Overall I would say making the move back is just as difficult as the original move was to your new country but that's just my personal opinion.

Anyway, best of luck whatever you decide to do.


----------



## CHICK60 (Dec 18, 2008)

muddled said:


> After several years I am strongly considering returning to US from Ireland. I would be grateful for views from people that have repatriated after a long period. Thanks



Why are you considering the move? Personal, financial or homesick?

I was born in US, mainly brought up in UK but worked in the 1980's in the US returning to UK when I started a family. However after 20 years in UK I am considering giving US a second go when I reach mid fifties plus (depending on pensions etc). This has been confirmed as I have just returned from a 2 week holiday in California and was blown away by the country. What a WONDERFUL EXPERIENCE....scenery, warm courteous people, weather brilliant. The people over there generally seem to be healthier and more relaxed than us Brits.. I know it has it's own downfalls such as the healthcare situation but I think it would be a nice place to eventually retire. It has a really nice vibe and I like people's attitude to each other compared to UK.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Muddled, 

How long have you been in Ireland? Why are you considering going back to the States?

I have repatriated to Cyprus recently after over 20 years in the States. Soon after our arrival I realized this was not any easier than moving to any other part of the world. You cannot count on family or old friends for any help or even to meet them for a drink. This of course is natural and I am not blaming anyone. they have their own friends. Depending where you live you have different experiences and that is what bonds people together or holds them apart. New and old friends hate to hear back in the States and I am sure they will hate to hear back in Ireland, unless of course they had lived abroad too.
Everything is done so different here, from job interviews to what time people eat.

I guess what I am trying to say is expect that it will be very different from what you are used to, don't rely on anyone else and try to make new friends as soon as possible. My husband who a New Yorker loves it here and I'm slowly getting used to it.

Good luck whatever you decide


----------



## muddled (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for all your views. My reason for wanting to return to the US? I have struggled here for many years (I live in rural Ireland and had no idea how xenophobic and anti-American many people are), and I'm just worn out, and am not interested in relocating within Ireland. Also the job isn't feeling very secure, (I work in the public sector). I am a single mother with no other family (on either side of the Atlantic) than my teenage daughter. I feel that there would be more opportunity for her in my native Boston (quite possibly more hazards too). BUt having run up large debts living here, I'm not sure how to get back to where I once belonged. Please keep the opinions and questions coming. 
I'm very grateful to have found this forum-and people who on some level understand expat/repat issues.
Thanks again


----------



## RachaelK (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi there, Muddled. It doesn't sound like I was there quite as long as you were, but I just returned from 3 years in Wicklow in February. I was in construction and I'm sure you know, work was scarce. I've got loads of family, which is a help. I've moved back in with my parents while I'm trying to get back on my feet. Had to get my car sold over there (took 5 months and sold it at HALF of what it's worth but will be able to pay off the finance) and I've got some old debt to take care of as well.

I think you're right in that Boston would offer a lot more opportunity for a teenage daughter. I'm in Upstate NY at the moment but was living in Worcester and still spend a good bit of time in Boston. The job market isn't great but with some hard work I'm sure you'd be able to find something.

Are you still in touch with old friends in the area? Perhaps you'd be able to arrange to stay with someone for a month or so while you got yourself sorted? You'd be amazed at how positive the sunshine makes things look over here. I forgot how much I missed it (and bbq's, and outdoor concerts, and having things to do besides go to the pub).


----------



## muddled (May 15, 2009)

RachaelK said:


> Hi there, Muddled. It doesn't sound like I was there quite as long as you were, but I just returned from 3 years in Wicklow in February. I was in construction and I'm sure you know, work was scarce. I've got loads of family, which is a help. I've moved back in with my parents while I'm trying to get back on my feet. Had to get my car sold over there (took 5 months and sold it at HALF of what it's worth but will be able to pay off the finance) and I've got some old debt to take care of as well.
> 
> I think you're right in that Boston would offer a lot more opportunity for a teenage daughter. I'm in Upstate NY at the moment but was living in Worcester and still spend a good bit of time in Boston. The job market isn't great but with some hard work I'm sure you'd be able to find something.
> 
> Are you still in touch with old friends in the area? Perhaps you'd be able to arrange to stay with someone for a month or so while you got yourself sorted? You'd be amazed at how positive the sunshine makes things look over here. I forgot how much I missed it (and bbq's, and outdoor concerts, and having things to do besides go to the pub).


Having family to go to makes ALL the difference I suppose I have to summon up the courage to ask a few friends I've kept in contact off and on over the years. Seeing as I've been away for so long, I am reluctant to ask, feeling that it might seem intrusive. Funny thing is I've only been missing the States for the last 5 years or so, and yeah, I miss 4th of July bbq's (not the same here), and as I'm not into pubs, there's little else to do. Upstate NY is beautiful. Thanks again


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi Muddled,
It's a big decision you're taking. Just one small word of caution - moving back "home" can be as big a transition as your move "overseas" was in the first place. At least if you expect it to be so, you'll be prepared.

With no family back in the Boston area (my old stomping grounds, as a matter of fact), it may even be a bit easier. Things and people change over time and going back expecting it to be like you remember is bound to be a disappointment. Plus, you're not obligated to stick with the old home town or the old neighborhood. Boston has lots of interesting areas and suburbs, depending on precisely what you're looking for.

Still, do contact those friends you've been in touch with. People are often much more willing to help out than you expect them to be - especially if you are considerate of their situation when asking for help. 

Though I can't imagine myself going back to the US to live, if I did, I think I would head for the Boston area.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## tinaamdg (Dec 29, 2014)

*Same situation as you*



muddled said:


> Thanks for all your views. My reason for wanting to return to the US? I have struggled here for many years (I live in rural Ireland and had no idea how xenophobic and anti-American many people are), and I'm just worn out, and am not interested in relocating within Ireland. Also the job isn't feeling very secure, (I work in the public sector). I am a single mother with no other family (on either side of the Atlantic) than my teenage daughter. I feel that there would be more opportunity for her in my native Boston (quite possibly more hazards too). BUt having run up large debts living here, I'm not sure how to get back to where I once belonged. Please keep the opinions and questions coming.
> I'm very grateful to have found this forum-and people who on some level understand expat/repat issues.
> Thanks again


hi. I supose you have moved on long ago, but I am in same boat as you, except that the past couple of years I have made friends and I live in the city. 

My daughter is 17 and I have lived here (Belfast) over 18 years. Have you heard of the term "Third Culture Kids"? I recently became aware of this and it is very interesting. My daughter has never had any family except me and has always had a hard time not fitting in. She has always planned to go to uni in America and I have encouraged that. Now I am absolutely terrified, because we will be upping sticks in a year and a half and moving to the US. Of course I was desperately homesick for years but it will be very scary. Not so much for the big practical reasons, but because of the unbelievable life-stress of such a big move. 

What is your situation now, if you are still on this forum? Also, I am curious about Boston and would love info. Thanks and good luck to you.


----------

